# Useless tools.



## Phil Pascoe (15 Mar 2013)

I was packing stuff to move house, and I came across a small (5kg) Draper anvil. I was unsure whether to throw it in the recycle box because the whole of the face was marked; this was not a problem in itself, but I knew why it was marked. I marked it hammering a piece of sheet copper with perfectly polished silversmiths hammer. What was I expected to hammer? Plasticine?


----------



## Richard T (15 Mar 2013)

I know the feeling Phil. Sometimes I have wondered if people (who make anvils) think that their product will never be used for its intended purpose. 

I have two (old) 'big' anvils - a 2cwt and a 1 cwt both of which are fine but if I want to use a small, bench anvil I find that the head of a lump/sledge hammer held in the vice is a better option than a so - called made for purpose anvil.


----------



## bugbear (15 Mar 2013)

Richard T":15o8l4bb said:


> I know the feeling Phil. Sometimes I have wondered if people (who make anvils) think that their product will never be used for its intended purpose.
> 
> I have two (old) 'big' anvils - a 2cwt and a 1 cwt both of which are fine but if I want to use a small, bench anvil I find that the head of a lump/sledge hammer held in the vice is a better option than a so - called made for purpose anvil.



Indeed - I have a 14Lb sledge hammer head for this purpose, with one face mirror polished for planishing.

Held in a 50Lb fitter's vise, it serves very well.

BugBear


----------



## Eric The Viking (20 Mar 2013)

Offcuts of (railway) bridge rail are also good, if you come across any. Bridge rail is the sort with a wide flat bottom, rather than the more usual "I" section. It makes good doorstops too!

My pet hate is not-hardened centre punches - how do you keep the beggars sharp? I got a Presto one recently, that's all round. Whilst it'll fall off the bench, at least I can chuck it in the drill and spin it (don't have a lathe). Still, even that won't stay very pointy.

And don't get me started on scribers...


----------

